# Anyone weight lift?



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i sarted lifting a couple months ago for football. i havent gotten into supplements though


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

their are some rlly good supplements out their


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you get a physical job it will be bout 50x more beneficial. Carrying 8D's cross an engine room is one hell of a work out; splittin wood is even more


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I work out quite a bit. But Jake has got a point, working a real physical job is great for getting strong. I can lift up 2x12 rafters hands over hand all day long. Heavy as hell, and like Jake said splitting wood is great too. But without working and just lifting weights, I would have never been able to work like I do. Try breaking up some concrete all day long. Blows away working out. I lift a lot and still look chubby so haha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, 8lb maul and go to town on the concrete lol. It's tough and very tiring, but it works. I haven't worked out in my life, never will- I can move 8D's all day and move anything I need to at work.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

When I played football we would have to lift a certain amount to pass a test to get on a team. At 14-15 I was squatting over 400 and benching over 250, and I have the injuries today to prove it. My right rotator cuff is torn and my back hurts me sometimes. Lifting heavy can really mess you up if you push too hard.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love working out bit hard work is second to none.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im benching 325 and squatting 500 at 16.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my job is very physically demanding, I work at a liquor store so I haul 30 packs of bush around, and maybe 4 flats of beer (24 packs) so I get a lot of working out there!


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I think that I could have lifted a lot more later on, but when we would do our tests our coach would not let us warm up at all so there was always a few guys getting hurt on test day. I tore my rotator cuff a few months before I turned 15 and I never really got back into lifting heavy after that.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldnt just jump in to supplements if your knew to lifting. If your not working hard and drinking plenty of water they will do more harm than good. If anything start with whey protein. Non the less I would lift for a few months and establish your routine before jumping into supplements.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Start a routine first. If you jump into lifting with supplements right away then it's just going to cause problems.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

idk for sure what i can max at, never tried.. know its less now than before due to injuries. The 8D's are like 110lbs a piece and moving 4 batteries across the engine room, into and out of battery boxes and then out of the engineroom (holding them bout waist height and hooking them up to the lift strap) is nothing to do for an AM thing at work, and those are some of the lightest things we work with; tool bag is 60lbs and you carry that up/down the ladder, argon bottle is 200-300 depending on how full it is.

IMO, those who need to lift aren't ever going to get out to where they really want to be, and those who don't lift/see a need are at a level where any stronger and they will hurt themselves by trying to do more than their joints allow.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I know some of us have had this discussion before, but I personally think lifting weights can be a very beneficial thing. Take for example injuries... sports and non-sports related injuries are easier to avoid if you have a strong base as well as strong stabilizer muscles (those aren't strengthened near as easy with direct lifts believe it or not). For example, I had some rotator cuff problems a last summer and some light resistance movements (movements that you don't do everyday) dramatically increased the strength and flexibility of that shoulder.

You don't get those starting off with a D8 and tearing something the first time if, and especially if, your naturally small framed like I am. Not saying I couldn't lift a D8 but if you would've asked me a couple years ago I definitely couldn't have. Plus, at the base of it all, I don't have a physically demanding job, (I'd LOVE to work in a shop but there's not to many jobs like that available for a 17yo around here). I sit on my butt most of the day driving dump truck, so there's really not many physically demanding things I can do.

It also teaches you how to correctly lift things as to avoid injury and be efficient as possible. Like if you know how to do a deadlift correctly, your not gonna arch your back bend mainly at the waist to pick something up, but rather squat low and keep the weight close to your body keeping your back straight and driving with your legs...not your back.

And for the last thing, I enjoy it and it gives me a sense of accomplishment!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I lift for football fairly often, but I don't believe in all that supplement stuff. I'll just stick with eating lots of meat and drinking lots of milk. People have been getting big and getting stronger without that supplement stuff for decades.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I started about a year ago and started takin a multi vitamin every mornin a couple months ago. But a hard workin job is alot better than just pumpin weights.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

A good multi vitamin is a good thing to take regardless of whether your lifting or not, so that along with some whey protein is all you'll need.

Diet is way more important than supplements any day. Don't fall for all the expensive supplements on the market... without proper diet, they're aren't going to make much of a difference anyhow.


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

I lift enough at work.


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

get you some N.O. Explode, that stuff works wonders!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just work constrution im a tile hand actually and bags of thinset are 50pounds a pieces and i carry one or two of them around all day and boxes of tile are anywhere from 50-80 and i carry them up stairs and what not so i feel no need to work out but i also think lifting is boring and ive never had fun with it.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Like someone already said, be careful with the supplement stuff. Most trainers recommend you not take any of the serious stuff until you are over 18 and know exactly what you are doing, and for good reason. Just eat lots of stuff with high protein and low fat and make sure you stay hydrated.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

you are better off eating a bunch of food instead of supplements. double the calorie intake and make sure you are lifting and keep on working out. if you dont eat more than you body burns off, you wont get any bigger.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mass XXX is some pretty good supplement. it'll make you big, quick. people are complaining about how supplements are bad and all but as long as you take it after the workout (don't take it if you don't work out) and no more than the recommended amount, then you'll be fine.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Get a multi-vitamin and fish oils to take every morning
Some whey protein for after workout
Pre-workout (I like amino energy, NO xplode, or c4 extreme)

When you start to get into it more look into casein protein, and creatine. 
And go to www.bodybuilding.com, thats where I buy supplements and you can learn a lot


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah country boy when i do start thats where im goin to order my stuff, thats where my cousin got all his stuff


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i dont lift very often at all. the 1 time i maxed out i benched 210 with a double pump. not bad for a 130 lb 18 year old lol. but lately ive been doing a lot of waterskiing and my whole upper-body has swolen up


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bitelybowhunter said:


> yeah country boy when i do start thats where im goin to order my stuff, thats where my cousin got all his stuff


I highly suggest you get a routine and build your muscles to it. Then get a multi vitamin and then get some good whey protein, then if you want you can get more into supplements. Most guys say that you need to be used to your routine then add in supplements. NEVER just jump into your first routine with a bunch of suplements. It'll do more harm then gain.


----------



## 1krr (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/choosing-the-best-workout.htm here's a site you can get some quality info on. Knowledge is power here guys read the forum also tons of useful info


----------



## FLORIDA GATOR (Mar 10, 2012)

Protein!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Btw, the health and fitness subforum here on AT is one of the best around so go check it out.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a weightlifting class maxed out today at 225 on dead lift.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> I have a weightlifting class maxed out today at 225 on dead lift.


Not bad. How old are you?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

14 just went into high school.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> 14 just went into high school.


That's a pretty solid max for a 14 year old. What's your workout routine?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> That's a pretty solid max for a 14 year old. What's your workout routine?


I dont have a routine we just started today and were doing max outs. First time actullay lifting.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> I dont have a routine we just started today and were doing max outs. First time actullay lifting.


That's a great max for never lifting before. Are you looking to build mass, get toned, or get more strength? I suggest you do a 5x5 routine or a 3x5 routine. Then move onto pyramid sets.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> That's a great max for never lifting before. Are you looking to build mass, get toned, or get more strength? I suggest you do a 5x5 routine or a 3x5 routine. Then move onto pyramid sets.


Build mass.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> Build mass.


Try doing a 3x5 routine or pyramid sets then. Remember to have a rest day in between each workout day.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Try doing a 3x5 routine or pyramid sets then. Remember to have a rest day in between each workout day.


Allright thanks


----------

